# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  सर्च इंजिन के विशिष्ट प्रयोग

## Teach Guru

गूगल सर्च इंजिन का प्रयोग तो अवश्य ही आप सभी करते होंगे किन्तु आप में  से बहुत से लोगों को शायद ही यह जानकारी होगी कि गूगल सर्च इंजिन में बहुत  सारी विशिष्टताएँ भी हैं। तो आइये जानें उन विशिष्टताओं के बारे में!
*गूगल सर्च इंजिन को केलकुलेटर के तौर पर प्रयोग करें* 

सर्च बॉक्स में कोई भी गणितीय एक्सप्रेसन टाइप करें जैसे कि – 5*23 + 3*44 – 87

[गूगल सर्च इंजन जोड़ (+), घटाना (-), गुणा (*), भाग (/), घात (^), और वर्गमूल (sqrt) की गणना कर सकता है।]

*परिभाषाएँ जानिये* 

सर्च बॉक्स में इस प्रकार से टाइप करें – define: website

*गूगल सर्च इंजिन को एक परिवर्तक के तौर पर प्रयोग करें*
*किलोमीटर को मील में बदलने के लिये:* 

सर्च बॉक्स में इस प्रकार से टाइप करें – 10 km in mile
*फैरनहीट को सेल्सियश में बदलने के लिये:* 

सर्च बॉक्स में इस प्रकार से टाइप करें – 25F to C
*इंच को सेंटीमीटर में बदलने के लिये:* 

सर्च बॉक्स में इस प्रकार से टाइप करें – 5 inch in cm
*किसी इलाके का समय जानिये* 

सर्च बॉक्स में इस प्रकार से टाइप करें – what time is it Raipur
*दो देशों की करेंसी की तुलना कीजिये* 

सर्च बॉक्स में इस प्रकार से टाइप करें – 1 usd in inr

*मौसम का विवरण जानिये* 

सर्च बॉक्स में इस प्रकार से टाइप करें – Raipur weather
*फ्लाइट स्टेटस पता करें* 

सर्च बॉक्स में इस प्रकार से टाइप करें – name of airlinne flight number

----------


## Teach Guru

हममें से शायद ही कोई ऐसा होगा जो कि गूगल सर्च इंजिन (google search engine) का प्रयोग न करता हो। पर अधिकांश लोगों को इस बात की जानकारी नहीं होगी कि गूगल सर्च इंजिन (google search engine) में क्या क्या विशेषताएँ हैं। वास्तव में गूगल सर्च इंजिन (google search engine) को इस तरह से बनाया गया है कि मनचाहे सर्च परिणाम प्राप्त हो सकें और अनचाही जानकारियों को सर्च परिणामों में शामिल होने से रोका जा सके।

तो आइये जानें गूगल सर्च के विषय में कुछ गूढ़तम बातें -

विशिष्ट परिणाम प्राप्त करना: मान लीजिये आप ‘ब्लोग से कमाई’ के विषय में सर्च कर रहे हैं। तो सर्च बॉक्स में ब्लोग से कमाई टाइप करने पर गूगल का सर्च इंजिन ‘ब्लोग’, ‘कमाई’ और ‘ब्लोग से कमाई’ तीनों से सम्बन्धित सर्च परिणाम देगा। किन्तु आप सिर्फ ‘ब्लोग से कमाई’ से सम्बन्धित सर्च परिणाम प्राप्त करना चाहते हैं। तो इसके लिये आप सर्च बॉक्स में टाइप करते समय ‘डबल कोट्स’ लगा कर सर्च करें। गूगल सर्च इंजिन केवल ‘ब्लोग से कमाई’ से सम्बन्धित सर्च परिणाम प्रदर्शित करेगा तथा ‘ब्लोग’ और ‘कमाई’ शब्दों से सम्बन्धित सर्च परिणामों को शामिल होने से रोक देगा।

अवांछित शब्द वाले परिणाम हटाना: अब यदि आप चाहते हैं कि ‘ब्लोग से कमाई’ के सर्च परिणामों में ‘अंग्रेजी’ शब्द न आये तो सर्च बॉक्स में ‘ब्लोग से कमाई -अंग्रेजी’ टाइप करें। गूगल सर्च इंजिन सर्च परिणामों में से उन सारे परिणामों को आने ही नहीं देगा जिनमे कहीं पर भी ‘अंग्रेजी’ शब्द आया हो।

विशिष्ट साइट सर्च: कई बार हम चाहते हैं कि किसी विशेष वेबसाइट में हमारे टाइप किये गये शब्द या वाक्यांश से सम्बन्धित सर्च परिणाम ही मिले। अर्थात् हम वेबसर्च के बदले साइटसर्च करना चाहते हैं। उदाहरण के लिये यदि आप ‘उड़न तश्तरी’ ब्लोग में ‘धार्मिकता’ शब्द से सम्बन्धित सर्च परिणाम चाहते हैं तो इसके लिये आप सर्च बॉक्स में ‘धार्मिकता site:udantashtari.blogspot.com’ टाइप करें। आपको वैसे ही सर्च परिणाम प्राप्त होंगे जैसा कि आप चाहते हैं।

समान तथा समानार्थी शब्द: यदि आप चाहते हैं कि ‘मिलनसार एवं व्यवहारकुशल’ सर्च करने पर ‘धार्मिक’ शब्द (या धार्मिक के समानार्थी शब्द) वाले परिणाम प्राप्त हों तो सर्चबॉक्स में ‘मिलनसार एवं व्यवहारकुशल ~धार्मिक’ टाइप करें।

विशिष्ट डाकुमेंट सर्च: विशिष्ट डाकुमेंट (जैसे कि सिर्फ पॉवर पाइंट प्रस्तुतीकरण) वाले ही परिणाम प्राप्त करने के लिये टाइप करें – ‘online business filetype: ppt’

गूगल सर्च को केलकुलेटर जैसे प्रयोग करें: सर्चबॉक्स में आप कोई भी गणित का एक्सप्रेशन टाइप करें और गूगल सर्च आपको केलकुलेटर के जैसे ही उसका परिणाम दे देगा।

उदाहरणः 12116 * 2.34

परिभाषा: किसी भी शब्द (जैसे कि physics) की परिभाषा जानने के लिये गूगल सर्चबॉक्स में टाइप करें -

define: physics

----------


## Teach Guru

1. क्या है गूगल इंस्टंट सर्च?
यह आम गूगल सर्च इंजिन जैसा ही है परंतु इसमें खोज नतीजे तेजी से दिखाई देते हैं. आप जैसे जैसे सर्च कीवर्ड डालते रहते हैं वैसे वैसे परिणाम बदलते रहते हैं. इससे आप अपने कीवर्ड को तेजी से बदल कर अपनी वांछित जानकारी पा सकते हैं.

2. क्या इससे सर्च इंजिन ओप्टिमाइज़ेशन प्रभावित होगा?
सर्च इंजिन ओप्टिमाइज़ेशन एक विधा है जिसका उपयोग कर किसी भी वेबसाइट को इस लायक बनाया जाता है कि वह गूगल सहित लोकप्रिय सर्च इंजिनों के पहले पन्ने पर आए. इसके लिए कुछ विशेष कीवर्ड पर काम किया जाता है. यदि उन कीवर्डों का उपयोग कर कोई प्रयोक्ता खोज करता है तो अमुक वेबसाइट की कड़ी ऊपर दिखाई देती है. परंतु इंस्टंट सर्च में प्रयोक्ता अपने कीवर्डों को तत्काल बदल लेता है और इससे सर्च इंजिन ओप्टिमाइजेशन प्रभावित होता है.

उदाहरण के लिए यदि मैं "Hindi" खोज कर रहा हूँ, और मुझे हिन्दी समाचार साइटें पहले दिखाई देती है तो मैं तेजी से कीवर्ड के आगे "literature" जोड़ देता हूँ और मेरा खोज पन्ना तुरंत ही बदल जाता है. अब मात्र Hindi कीवर्ड के लिए किया गया सर्च ओप्टिमाइजेशन यहाँ काम नहीं आता.

3. क्या इससे एडसेंस विज्ञापनों पर असर पड़ेगा?
हालाँकि गूगल इसे स्वीकार नहीं कर रहा परंतु तेजी से बदलते खोज नतीजों की वजह से उन कीवर्डों पर आधारित एडसेंस विज्ञापन भी तेजी से बदलेंगे तो इसका असर उनपर भी पड़ॆगा ऐसा कह सकते हैं.

4. क्या यह सिर्फ वेब पर चलेगा?
नहीं. गूगल का इरादा गूगल इंस्टंट को हर प्लेटफार्म के लिए बनाना है. वेब से इसकी शुरूआत हो चुकी है परंतु गूगल ने इसका मोबाइल संस्करण भी बना लिया है. यह संस्करण ब्लैकबेरी, एंड्रोइड और आईफोन के लिए तैयार किया गया है. परंतु इसके लिए मोबाइल कम्पेटिबिलिटी और 3जी जैसी सेवाएँ आवश्यक होगी ताकी त्वरित नतीजे दिख सकें. गूगल इस सुविधा से संबंधित अप्लिकेशन भी बना रहा है.

5. क्या यह सुरक्षित नतीजे दिखाता है?
आम तौर पर इसका जवाब हाँ है. गूगल इंस्टंट सर्च पर "penis" लिखिए और आपको एक सादे पन्ने के अलावा कुछ नहीं दिखेगा. गूगल के अनुसार उनकी टीम ने "वयस्क" शब्दों को फिल्टर किया है. यानी कि चाहे सेफसर्च विकल्प चालू ना भी हो, इंस्टंट सर्च इस तरह के शब्दों के लिए त्वरित खोज नतीजे नहीं दिखाएगा.

----------


## Teach Guru

*गूगल में क्या है नया? नज़र रखना हुआ आसान* 

गूगल और उसकी अन्य सेवाएँ आज जीवन का एक भाग बन चुकी हैं| शायद ही कोई व्यक्ति ऐसा हो जो इंटरनेट का शुरूआती ज्ञान रखता हो और गूगल का इस्तेमाल ना करता हो. गूगल ने अब तक इतनी सारी सेवाएँ शुरू कर दी हैं कि उनसे संबंधित ब्लोगों की संख्या ही 100 से ऊपर है|

जाहिर है यदि आप गूगल के बड़े प्रशंसक हैं तो जरूर जानना चाहेंगे कि गूगल अपनी सेवाओं में क्या सुधार कर रहा है और क्या नया लेकर आ रहा है. वस्तुत: गूगल की ढेरों सेवाओं की वजह से शायद ही कोई दिन ऐसा जाता है जब गूगल कोई अपडेट या नया फीचर जारी ना करता हो| ऐसे में इन अपडेटों के साथ कदमताल मिलाने के लिए या तो आपको गूगल के विभिन्न ब्लोगों की फीड सबस्क्राइब करनी पड़े, या फिर अब आप नए गूगल न्यू  का भी इस्तेमाल कर सकते है|

गूगल न्यू एक तरह से ब्लोग फीड एग्रीगेटर जैसा है जो गूगल के सभी ब्लोगों से उपयोगी जानकारियाँ छाँटता है| इस तरह आपको गूगल से सबंधित हर नई अपडेट एक ही स्थान पर मिल जाती है|

यहाँ आप चाहें तो सारी अपडेट पढें अथवा केवल वे अपडेट ही पढें जो आपकी पसंदीदा गूगल सेवा से जुड़ी हो| गूगल की यह नई सेवा वास्तव में "नई" या अनोखी तो नहीं है परंतु उपयोगी जरूर है|

----------


## Chandrshekhar

उपयोगी जानकारी दी भाई, कुछ मुझे पता भी नहीं थी, शुक्रिया जी, ओर कुछ बताये जी ॥

----------


## Teach Guru

*भविष्यवक्ता "गूगल" पहचानेगा आपकी ईच्छाएँ* 

जल्द ही कुछ ऐसा होगा कि दुनिया का सबसे लोकप्रिय और इस्तेमाल किया जाने वाला सर्च इंजिन गूगल आपसे पहले जान लेगा आपको क्या चाहिए? गूगल में सम्भवत: एक नए प्रकार का अलगोरिथम जोडा जाएगा जिससे वह प्रयोक्ताओं की भविष्य की आकांक्षाओं की पहचान पहले से ही कर लेगा और सही समय आने पर प्रयोक्ताओं को इस बारे में सूचित भी कर देगा.

न्यू साइंटिस्ट की खबर के अनुसार गूगल के पूर्व अलगोरिथम विशेषज्ञ अमित सिंघल इस प्रोजेक्ट पर काम कर रहे हैं. अमित इस तकनीक को "सर्चिंग विद आउट सर्चिंग" यानी कि बिना खोज किए खोज नाम देते हैं. उन्होनें कहा कि मैं एक ऐसा सर्च इंजिन बनाना चाहता हूँ जो प्रयोक्ताओं की हर पसंद नापसंद और ईच्छाओं की जानकारी रखे और समय समय पर उन्हें सूचित करता रहे.

आज लगभग हर व्यक्ति अपनी सोश्यल प्रोफाइल को ओनलाइन रखता है. वह ट्विट करता है या फेसबुक स्टेटस अपडेट करता है. इन सोश्यल साइटों पर उसकी समस्त जानकारी होती है. इसके अलावा स्वयं गूगल के अकाउंट पर भी प्रयोक्ता की जानकारी रखी होती है और उनके ब्लॉग से भी उनकी रूचि और अन्य जानकारियाँ मिल जाती हैं. इन सभी का इस्तेमाल कर एक डेटाबेस बन सकता है जिसमें प्रयोक्ता के बारे में सारी जानकारी मौजूद हो.

इसके बाद गूगल आपको हर नजदीकी व्यक्ति के जन्मदिन, सालगिरह, विशेष मौकों आदि की पूर्वसूचना दे सकता है, संबंधित व्यक्ति को क्या उपहार देना चाहिए वह सुझा सकता है और यह भी बता सकता है कि कहाँ से खरीददारी की जा सकती है. उदाहरण के लिए वह आपको सूचित कर सकता है कि आपके फलाने मित्र का जन्मदिन आ रहा है और उसे आईपैड खरीदने की ईच्छा है. तो क्यों ना आप ही उसे उपहार स्वरूप आईपैड दे दें. इसके बाद गूगल आपको यह बता सकता है कि उसे ओनलाइन या ऑफलाइन कहाँ से खरीदा जा सकता है और कहाँ कितनी वैटिंग चल रही है.

इसके लाभ तो हैं परंतु हानियाँ भी कम नहीं है. इससे एक सर्चइंजिन आपकी रोजमर्रा की जिंदगी में आपके ही ऊपर हावी हो जाएगा और आपकी जिंदगी में दखल शुरू कर देगा. आपके पास सैंकडो की संख्या में नोटिफिकेशन आने शुरू हो जाएंगे कि आपको यह करना चाहिए और यह नहीं.

अमित सिंघल भी इसे स्वीकार करते हैं. उनका कहना है कि यह विचार अच्छा है परंतु क्रियांवयन बेहद कठीन है. यदि प्रयोक्ता की जानकारी रखनी है और उसे व्यक्तिगत सलाह देनी है तो जानकारियाँ भी काफी सुरक्षित रखनी पड़ेगी और गुप्त भी. इसके अलावा प्रयोक्ताओं को भी इस तरह की सुविधा देनी पड़ेगी कि उन्हें "भविष्यवक्ता" गूगल की यह सेवा चाहिए या नहीं चाहिए या किस हद तक चाहिए.

----------


## Teach Guru

*यह कौन सा फोंट है? आसानी से पहचानिए* 

इंटरनेट पर सर्फिंग करते समय अथवा किसी डिजिटल दस्तावेज [छवि आधारित] को पढते समय या फिर किसी कम्पनी का लोगो देखते समय यदि आपको उसमें इस्तेमाल किया गया फोंट पसंद आ जाए तो अब आप यह जान सकते हैं कि वह फोंट कौन सा है. इससे आप भी उस फोंट को डाउनलोड कर उसका इस्तेमाल कर पाते हैं.

इसके लिए आपको उस फोंट वाली छवि को इस साईट  पर दिए गए विकल्प के माध्यम से अपलोड करना होगा. उदाहरण के लिए यदि आपको कोई लोगो पसंद आ गया है तो उस लोगो वाली छवि को  इस साइट पर अपलोड करना होगा.


इसके बाद यह साइट एक स्क्रीन प्रस्तुत करती है जहाँ पर आपसे कुछ जानकारियाँ मांगी जाती है. 

उस जानकारी के आधार पर तथा छवि में मौजूद फोंट को स्कैन कर इस साइट का प्रोग्राम उसमें इस्तेमाल हुए फोंट की खोज करता है और अंत में आपके समक्ष सम्भावित फोंट की सूचि प्रकट करता है. 

एक दूसरी विशेषता यह है कि आप चाहें तो केवल वे ही फोंट देख सकते हैं जो मुफ्त उपलब्ध हों. हमारे परीक्षण में इस साइट ने 70% तक सही नतीजे प्रदान किए हैं. यह एक उपयोगी साइट है, आज़मा कर देखिए.

----------


## Teach Guru

*7 अनजाने फोटो सर्च इंजिन* 

आज इंटरनेट पर कई ऐसी साइटें मौजूद हैं जहाँ से हम मुफ्त तस्वीरें प्राप्त कर सकते हैं. यदि आप कोई फोटो ढूंढ रहे हैं तो गूगल इमेज सर्च तो एक अच्छा विकल्प है ही, लेकिन उसके अलावा भी कई और सर्च इंजिन हैं जिनकी मदद ली जा सकती है. ऐसी ही 7 साइटों के बारे में जानकारी -


EveryStockPhoto
यह मुफ्त तस्वीरों का सर्च इंजिन है. यानी कि यहाँ वही तस्वीरें उपलब्ध कराई जाती हैं जो “लगभग” मुफ्त होती है. लगभग से हमारा आशय यह है कि कभी कभी छायाकार अपनी कुछ लाइसेंस शर्तें भी जोड़ देता है. इसलिए तस्वीरों के पास लाइसेंस आइकन पर क्लिक कर लाइसेंस शर्तें जाँचने की सुविधा भी दी गई है.

Xcavator

यह भी एक अच्छा फोटो सर्च इंजिन है. यह साइट विशेष रूप से पेशेवर डिजाइनरों के लिए उपयोगी है. यहाँ रंग के आधार पर भी खोज की जा सकती है तथा तस्वीरों के अलावा क्लिपआर्ट, फ्लैश फाइल और वीडियो भी खोजे जा सकते हैं.

Ginipic

यह वास्तव में एक अप्लिकेशन है जो आपके लोकल पीसी में इंस्टाल करना पड़ता है. यह 3 इन 1 अप्लिकेशन है जो फोटो सर्च इंजिन, फोटो शेरिंग साइटों तथा आपके लोकल पीसी में संग्रहित तस्वीरों की एक साथ खोज करता है.

GazoPa

यह एक अनोखा फोटो सर्च इंजिन है. अनोखा इसलिए क्योंकि यह आपकी तस्वीरों से संबंधित तस्वीरों की खोज करता है. उदाहरण के लिए प्रयोक्ता अपने खुद के फोटो, अपने द्वारा खींची गई फोटो या चित्र तथा कीवर्ड के हिसाब से खोज कर सकता है. लेकिन इस वेबसाइट का उपयोग करने के लिए आपको “वेटिंग लिस्ट” में शामिल होना होगा.

FreeFoto

जैसा कि नाम से जाहिर है यह मुफ्त तस्वीरों का सर्च इंजिन है. अर्थात यहाँ केवल वही तस्वीरें प्रदर्शित होती हैं जिनका मुफ्त उपयोग किया जा सकता है. साइट का दावा है कि यहाँ जो तस्वीरें उपलब्ध होती है वह और कहीं नहीं दिखती. इस साइट पर प्रति सप्ताह नई तस्वीरें उपलब्ध करवाई जाती है.

TurboPhoto

इस साइट पर करीब 2000 मुफ्त तस्वीरें उपलब्ध है. सभी तस्वीरों को 10 अलग अलग श्रेणियों में बाँटा गया है.

Feelimage

यह सर्च इंजिन ना केवल कीवर्ड आधारित खोज करता है, बल्कि वाक्यों के आधार पर भी खोज कर सकता है. यानी कि आप “red flower in spring” खोज कर सटीक नतीजे पा सकते हैं. इसके अलावा तस्वीरों में मौजूद रंग के हिसाब से, समय के हिसाब से तथा कैमेरे के हिसाब से खोज करने की भी सुविधा उपलब्ध है.

----------


## Teach Guru

*अब गूगल की मदद से कीजिए खरीददारी* 

भारत में गूगल सबसे लोकप्रिय सर्च इंजिन तो था ही अब सबसे लोकप्रिय खरीददारी स्थल भी बन सकता है. गूगल ने अपने भारतीय संस्करण मे भी "शोपिंग" का फीचर जोड़ दिया है. इस फीचर की मदद से प्रयोक्ता किसी भी इलैक्ट्रोनिक या अन्य सामानों की खरीददारी के लिए ओनलाइन जानकारियाँ प्राप्त कर सकेंगे.

गूगल की यह नई सेवा विभिन्न भारतीय ओनलाइन शोपिंग साइटों से जानकारियाँ इकट्ठी कर उन्हें आपकी खोज के हिसाब से प्रदर्शित करती है. गूगल का कहना है कि इसके लिए उसकी यह नई सेवा कएरेब एक दो नहीं बल्कि करीब 30 हजार विभिन्न भारतीय साइटों को खंगालती है और लाखों वेब पन्नों पर खोज करती है.

इस सेवा की मदद से आप अपने लिए कोई नया मोबाइल फोन खरीदने से पहले विभिन्न साइटों पर वह किस किमत पर बिक रहा है वह जान सकते हैं. यही नहीं आप उस मोबाइल फोन से संबंधित समीक्षाएँ तथा बातचीत भी पढ सकते हैं.

इससे आपको मोबाइल खरीदने से पहले उसकी कीमत और फीचर की सही जानकारी पहले से ही मिल जाती है और उसके बाद यदि आप ओनलाइन खरीददारी करना चाहें तो अपनी पसंद की शोपिंग साइट पर जा सकते हैं.

इस सेवा की एक और विशेषता यह है कि आप अपनी खर्च सीमा पहले से निर्धारित कर सकते हैं. उदाहरण के लिए आपको यदि 10000 रूपए से लेकर 12000 रूपए तक का ही मोबाइल लेना है तो आप यह निर्धारित कर सकते हैं और उसी हिसाब से जानकारियाँ प्राप्त करते हैं.

इस सेवा का उपयोग करने के लिए गूगल पर जाकर किसी भी उत्पाद [उदाहरण के लिए nokia ] खोज करें. उसके बाद “Show Options ...” कड़ी दबाएँ और “Shopping” विकल्प चुनें.

----------


## Dark Rider

अच्छी जानकारी है image सर्च इंजिन भी बता दो यार |

----------


## Teach Guru

> अच्छी जानकारी है image सर्च इंजिन भी बता दो यार |


*गूगल की कमाल की फोटो खोज सेवा - "इमैज स्वर्ल"* 

तस्वीरों की खोज करने के लिए गूगल ने 2001 मे इमैज सर्च सेवा शुरू की थी. अब गूगल ने अपनी लैब में एक नई सेवा को समाहित किया है जिसका नाम है 
"इमैज स्वर्ल[image swirl] "| यह सेवा तस्वीरों की त्वरित खोज करने के लिए काफी उपयोगी है|
जब भी आप कोई विषय पर खोज करते हैं तो आपके समक्ष 12 तस्वीरें प्रस्तुत की जाती हैं. इनमें से किसी एक तस्वीर पर क्लिक करने पर आपको उस तस्वीर पर आधारित अन्य संबंधित तस्वीरें दिखाई देती हैं और यह चक्र चलता रहता है|
उदाहरण के लिए "माधुरी दिक्षीत" खोज कीजिए. आपके समक्ष इस अभिनेत्री की 12 तस्वीरें प्रस्तुत की जाएगी| अब मान लीजिए आपकी रूची मात्र श्वेत-श्याम तस्वीर में हैं, तो आप माधुरी की एक श्वेतश्याम तस्वीर पर क्लिक करते हैं और अब आपके सामने श्वेत-श्याम तस्वीरों का एक पूरा सेट आ जाता है|
इससे आप कम समय में निश्चित खोज कर पाते हैं|
इस लाइब्रेरी में फिलहाल 200000 खोज शब्द समाहित किए गए हैं. लेकिन गूगल इनमें लगातार बढोत्तरी कर रहा है|

----------


## Dark Rider

http://www.tineye.com/



image सर्च के लिए मेरी पहली चोईस 

TinEye is a reverse image search engine.

TinEye is a reverse image search engine. It finds out where an image came from, how it is being used, if modified versions of the image exist, or if there is a higher resolution version.

----------


## Teach Guru

> http://www.tineye.com/
> 
> 
> 
> image सर्च के लिए मेरी पहली चोईस 
> 
> TinEye is a reverse image search engine.
> 
> TinEye is a reverse image search engine. It finds out where an image came from, how it is being used, if modified versions of the image exist, or if there is a higher resolution version.



*धन्यवाद मित्र में अभी देखता हूँ*

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*लाजवाब जानकारी मित्र मेरी तरफ से रेपो और thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*

----------


## long

:salut::salut::salut::salut:

----------


## mzone420

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है आपने... कुछ अनजानी बातो की जानकारी भी प्राप्त हो गयी आपके सूत्र से.... धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## Teach Guru

> बहुत अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है आपने... कुछ अनजानी बातो की जानकारी भी प्राप्त हो गयी आपके सूत्र से.... धन्यवाद मित्र


*सूत्र आगमन के लिए धन्यवाद |*

----------


## Teach Guru

*यूं करें नेट सर्च*

यूं करें नेट सर्च 

 अपनी किसी खोज को लेकर ऑनलाइन जाने वालों के लिए पहला कदम यह समझना है कि वेब खोज टूलों का किस तरह पूरा फायदा उठाया जाए। कई लोग इसे निरर्थक पाते हैं, क्योंकि वे सार्थक साइट्स पर ही नहीं पहुंच पाते या उन्हें इतनी साइटें मिल जाती हैं कि वे तय नहीं कर पाते कि इनमें से कौन-सी चुनें। इसका हल यही है कि पहले आप यह सीखे कि ये इंजन कैसे कार्य करते हैं और इनका अपने लिए सदुपयोग कैसे हो।  अपनी जरूरतों पर केन्द्रित रहने के लिए आप इनकी सर्च करने की शक्तिशाली विशेषताओं का उपयोग पहले समझें।
 वेब सर्च साइटें दो मूल प्रकारों-डाइरेक्टरी और सर्च इंजन डाइरेक्टरियों के अंतर्गत आती हैं। ये वेब साइट को विषय के आधार पर व्यवस्थित करती हैं। प्रयोगकर्ता अपनी पसंद का विषय चुनें और तब डाइरेक्टरी में दी गई श्रेणी में स्रोत सूची पर ब्राउज करें। डाइरेक्टरी सूचना प्राप्त करने के लिए अच्छी रहती हैं क्योंकि आप उसी श्रेणी में साइटों की व्यवस्थित सूची को देख सकते हैं। गूगल, एमएसएन और याहू सर्च डाइरेक्टरी का प्रमुख उदाहरण हैं।

सर्च इंजन: ये वेब साइटों से संबंधित सूचना का विस्तृत डाटाबेस होते हैं जिससे आप उन पृष्ठो को खोज सकते हैं जिसमें आपके दिए गए मुख्य शब्द होते हैं। प्रमुख सर्च इंजन वेब पर प्रत्येक पृष्ठ को श्रेणीबद्ध करने का प्रयास करते हैं। इसलिए सर्च इंजन सामान्य की बजाय विशिष्ट पूछताछ के लिए उपयोगी रहते हैं। वरना लाखों परिणाम देने पर आप कन्फ्यूज़ हो सकते हैं। अत्याधुनिक टूल्स होने से ये आपको शीघ्र और आसानी से विशिष्ट सूचना दे सकते हैं।
 आप सर्च इंजन की शक्ति का पूरा लाभ चाहते हैं तो आपको उपलब्ध उन्नत खोज विशेषताओं को समझने और प्रयोग करने की जरूरत है। यह सुनिश्चित करने के लिए कि आप सही नियमों का पालन कर रहे हैं टूल की सहायता फाइल पुन: पढ़ें।

 -अपनी स्पेलिंग चैक करें। 
 -यह जांच करें कि आप सही प्रचालक और सिंटैक्स का प्रयोग कर रहे हैं। 
 -पर्यायवाची या शब्द के समानार्थी का प्रयोग करें। 
 -दूसरे सर्च इंजन पर भी जाएं और सर्च इंजन पर फिर से प्रयास करें 
 -आप विशिष्ट वाक्यांश या कई शब्दों को एक साथ खोज सकते हैं। सर्च उन दस्तावेजों को खोजता है जिनमें वे मुख्य शब्द होते हैं जो एक दूसरे से निकट  हैं।

----------


## sushilnkt

अभूत  सुन्दर .. काल दरसी .. सुगम .. अनोखी .. विचित्र ...
क्या क्या बोलू बोले तो एकदम पसंद आई हे मेरे को ...
बोले तो दिल में घर कर गए हो यार्र

----------


## Teach Guru

> अभूत  सुन्दर .. काल दरसी .. सुगम .. अनोखी .. विचित्र ...
> क्या क्या बोलू बोले तो एकदम पसंद आई हे मेरे को ...
> बोले तो दिल में घर कर गए हो यार्र



*सूत्र आगमन और हौंसलाअफजाई के लिए आपका धन्यवाद............*

----------


## lion444202

बढ़िया विषय चुना है बंधू! सूत्र को गतिशील रखो

----------


## Teach Guru

मुझे आज अफ़सोस है कि , की मैंने इतना घटिया सूत्र बनाया जिसे कोई देखता ही नहीं..............

----------


## Niksg08

क्या बात कर रहे हो मित्र बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र हे, बेहतरीन जानकारियां हे, लगे रहो|

----------


## Dark Rider

> मुझे आज अफ़सोस है कि , की मैंने इतना घटिया सूत्र बनाया जिसे कोई देखता ही नहीं..............


अफ़सोस इस बात का है की इस सूत्र को तुमने घटिया तरीके से अपडेट किया ,

----------


## ashok-

> मुझे आज अफ़सोस है कि , की मैंने इतना घटिया सूत्र बनाया जिसे कोई देखता ही नहीं..............


हम जैसो के लिये ये सुत्र तो बहुत ही उपयॉगी सुत्र हॅ ।धन्यबाद ।

----------


## RAVI SHARMA.

........................

----------


## rohitmoghe

achch post hai padh kar thoda knowledge badha aage bhi aap se yahi aasha hai

----------


## Teach Guru

वॉलफ्रेम अल्फा



वॉलफ्रेम अल्फा एक गणकीय ज्ञान (कंम्प्यूटेशनल नॉलेज) सर्च इंजन है।
इसका प्रयोग सटीक और संक्षिप्त सूचना प्राप्त करने के लिए किया जाता है। 
इसमें गूगल की तरह एक जानकारी की मांग देने पर प्रतिक्रिया स्वरूप ढेरों 
परिणाम जालपृष्ठ नहीं दिखाई देते बल्कि संक्षिप्त व सटीक जानकारी प्राप्त होती है। 
ये आधुनिक समय में अंतरजाल पर जानकारी प्राप्त करने का सरल माध्यम है। 
अंतरजाल पर किसी विषय से संबंधित जानकारी प्राप्त करने के लिए सामान्त: 
किसी सर्च इंजन जैसे गूगल या ऐल्टाविस्टा आदि का प्रयोग किया जाता है। 
इन सर्च इंजनों पर किसी एक विषय से जुड़ी जानकारी ढूढ़ने पर बहुत-सी समान 
दिखने वाली व उस समय अनावश्यक सूचनाओं का भंडार भी खुल जाता है। 
ऐसे में कई बार सही जानकारी ढूंढना मुश्किल हो जाता है। इसी समस्या के 
समाधान रूप में वॉलफ्रेम अल्फा का प्रयोग किया जा सकता है। इस जालस्थल
की सबसे बड़ी विशेषता ये है की जब इसके सर्च बार में कोई शब्द अंकित करते हैं 
तो इसमें उस शब्द के अर्थ को अलग-अलग भागो में बांटा जाता है, जैसे एप्पल टाइप
 करने पर फ्रूट, कंपनी, सॉफ्टवेयर आदि के विकल्प आते हैं। तब उपरोक्ता को जो भी 
जानकारी चाहिए उसके विकल्प को चुनने पर वह सामने होती है। अभी तक ये हिन्दी 
भाषा में उपलब्ध नहीं है, किन्तु अंग्रेज़ी में अच्छा काम करता है।

इस नवीन सर्च इंजन का प्रारूप और आकार ब्रिटिश भौतिक वैज्ञानिक प्रोफेसर स्टीफन 
वॉलफ्रेम ने मार्च २००९ को तैयार किया था। इसको आधिकारिक तौर पर सार्वजनिक 
रूप से १५ मई २००९ को लॉन्च किया गया। इस कंम्प्यूटेशनल नॉलेज सर्च इंजन को 
लॉन्च करने से पहले इसकी कार्यक्षमता की जांच की जा चुकी है। वैज्ञानिक एंड इंटरनेट 
एंटरप्रेन्योर नोव स्पीवेक द्वारा वॉलफ्रेम एल्फा की कार्यदक्षता का हर पहलू से निरीक्षण 
किया गया। पॉपुलर साइंस द्वारा इसे वर्ष २००९न के लिये सर्वोच्च कंप्यूटर इनोवेशन 
घोषित किया गया था।

वॉलफ्रेम एल्फा साइट पर हर विषय से जुड़ी सही और सटीक जानकारी प्राप्त की जा सकती है। 
इसके अलावा पाकशास्त्र, सैर-सपाटे, संगीत, व्यापार, भौगोलिक व ऐतिहासिक आंकड़े जैसे विषयों 
के बारे में भी संक्षिप्त ज्ञान प्राप्त किया ज सकता है। इस जालस्थल में चिट्ठे (ब्लॉग), डाउनलोड, 
उदाहरण (एग्जैम्पल), समाचार (न्यूज) जैसे विकल्प भी उपलब्ध हैं। वॉलफ्रेम एल्फा में विकिपीडिया 
की तरह किसी विषय से जुड़ी विस्तृत जानकारी नहीं मिलती, पर उस विषय से जुड़े महत्वपूर्ण 
तथ्य आंकड़ों के रूप में मिल सकते हैं। इसको विकसित करने वाले डॉ. वॉलफ्रेम के अनुसार इसकी 
एक और विशेषता यह है कि इससे प्राप्त सूचनाओं की गुणवत्ता अधिक होगी। उपयोक्ताओं को उपलब्ध 
कराने से पहले विशेषज्ञों द्वारा सूचनाओं की जाँच की जाती है। उन्होंने इसके लिए एक हजार लोगों की 
टीम बनाई गई है। टीम में सभी क्षेत्रों के विशेषज्ञों को शामिल करने का प्रयास किया गया है।

लिंक यहाँ है |

----------


## mamta007

वॉलफ्रेम अल्फा के बारे में दी गयी जानकारी बहुत बढ़िया है...........

----------


## Teach Guru

> वॉलफ्रेम अल्फा के बारे में दी गयी जानकारी बहुत बढ़िया है...........



आपका स्वागत है..........

----------


## Raman46

_मित्र टीच-गुरु_ 
_अति ज्ञान बर्धक तथा उपयोगी सूत्र निर्माण के लिए आप बधाई के पात्र है मित्र /आशा की जा सकती है इस सूत्र से हम जैसे अनजान सदस्यों को बहुत कुछ सिखने को मिलेगा / कहाबत है जब तक किसी  को चाभी के बारे में पूरी जानकारी ना हो तो किसी भी ताले को खोलने में मुश्किल आन पडती है / आप का ये सूत्र सही चाभी की तलाश पूरी करने में रामवाण की तरह इस्तेमाल हो सकती है /  आप के नाम को सार्थक करती है   ये सूत्रा /  धन्यवाद ...........रमण_

----------


## Teach Guru

> _मित्र टीच-गुरु_ 
> _अति ज्ञान बर्धक तथा उपयोगी सूत्र निर्माण के लिए आप बधाई के पात्र है मित्र /आशा की जा सकती है इस सूत्र से हम जैसे अनजान सदस्यों को बहुत कुछ सिखने को मिलेगा / कहाबत है जब तक किसी  को चाभी के बारे में पूरी जानकारी ना हो तो किसी भी ताले को खोलने में मुश्किल आन पडती है / आप का ये सूत्र सही चाभी की तलाश पूरी करने में रामवाण की तरह इस्तेमाल हो सकती है /  आप के नाम को सार्थक करती है   ये सूत्रा /  धन्यवाद ...........रमण_


*आपका स्वागत है मित्र , जो आप यहाँ पधारे...........जितना मुझे पता है उतना तो मैं बताता हि रहूँगा .........*

----------


## Teach Guru

मुझे ऐसा क्यों लगा रहा है की ये सूत्र किसी को पसंद नहीं आ रहा...........

----------


## swami ji

*ऐसा नहीं हे भाई आपके हर सूत्र पर हमारी निगाहे हे दोस्त ,,,,,,,,,,*

----------


## Teach Guru

> *ऐसा नहीं हे भाई आपके हर सूत्र पर हमारी निगाहे हे दोस्त ,,,,,,,,,,*


§¤§ धन्यवाद भाई §¤§

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र है मित्र

----------


## Teach Guru

lotus आपका बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद जो आप यहाँ पधारे........

----------


## Lovely.indian

काबिल-ए-तारीफ काम. उम्दा जानकारी

----------


## Teach Guru

अब गूगल का बेहतर उपयोग कीजिये Verbatim के साथ



गूगल सर्च नए विकल्प Verbatim के साथ थोडा और बेहतर हो गया है इस नए विकल्प में आप किसी विशेष शब्द या वाक्य की खोज बढ़िया तरीके 
से और साथ ही आसानी से कर पायेंगे ।

यदि आप  किसी शब्द विशेष को गूगल पर ढूँढने के लिए + या " " चिन्हों का प्रयोग कर रहे है, लेकिन अगर आप कोई शब्द गूगल पर ढूंढ रहे हैं और नतीजो से संतुष्ट ना हो तो अतिरिक्त विकल्पों की बजाये गूगल को सिर्फ उस शब्द पर आधारित जानकारी ही दिखाने को कह सकते हैं ।

इसके लिए आपको करना ये होगा

गूगल सर्च पर अपनी पसंद का शब्द टाइप कर सर्च बटन पर क्लिक करें ।

अब अगर आप शब्द आधारित (exact keywords) की सूचनाये ही चाहते हैं तो सर्च पेज में बायीं ओर सर्च विकल्पों में*‘More Search Tools’* विकल्प पर क्लिक करें ।

ये आपको थोड़े और विकल्प दिखायेगा इनमें से *Verbatim* विकल्प पर क्लिक कीजिये अब आपको सिर्फ आपके चाहे गए शब्द से सम्बंधित जानकारी ही देखने मिलेगी ।

तो आजमा के देखिये गूगल की इस नयी सुविधा को ।

----------


## RANAJI1982

बहुत ही अच्छा काम कर रहे हो मित्र नित नयी जानकारी के साथ

----------


## Teach Guru

> बहुत ही अच्छा काम कर रहे हो मित्र नित नयी जानकारी के साथ


धन्यवाद मित्र !

----------


## Rajeev

गुरु जी थोड़ा इस सूत्र को शीघ्र अपडेट करिये,
हम प्रतीक्षा कर रहे है |

----------


## Rajeev

*अंतर्जाल पर प्रयोग होने वाले कुछ शब्द जिन्हे जानना बहुत जरूरी है*

आजकल लगभग हर कोई इन्टरनेट के बारे में जानता है. व लगभग हर कोई किसी न किसी रूप मे इन्टरनेट से जुडा हुआ है, परन्तु इन्टरनेट पर प्रयोग होने वाले बहुत से एसे शब्द है, जिनका प्रयोग तो करते हैं परन्तु उसके बारे में यह नही जानते हैं कि उसका मतलब क्या होता है, मैं यहां पर इन्टरनेट पर प्रयोग होने वाले कुछ शब्दों के बारे में बताने जा रहा हूं, जो नीचे दिए जा रहे हैं.

*1. अटैचमेन्ट  .. यह एक ऐसा आपसन होता है, जिसके द्वारा किसी भी फाइल को इमेल के द्वारा भेजने के लिए किया जाता है. किसी फाइल को इमेल के द्वारा भेजने के लिए सबसे पहले उस फाइल को अटैचमेन्ट करना होता है, अटैचमेन्ट होने के बाद ही उस फाइल को सेन्ड किया जा सकता है.

2. डाउनलोड .. हममे से हर कोई इन्टरनेट से किसी भी फाइल , साफटवेयर आदि को डाउनलोड करता है, परन्तु इसका मतलब नही जानता होगा कि इसका मतलब क्या है. इसका मतलब होता है इन्टरनेट पर अपलोड किसी भी तरह की फाइल को उसके दिए लिंक से अपने लिए एक दूसरी कॉपी तैयार करना.

3. बैंडविड्थ .. इसके द्वारा यह मालूम करते है कि इन्टरनेट की स्पीड कितनी है, यहां प्रयोग होने वाली बैंडविड्थ जितनी अधकि होगी , इन्टनेट की स्पीड उतनी ही अधिक होगी.

4. बुकमार्क .. यह आपके इन्टरनेट ब्राउसर के मीनु में दिया गया एक आपसन होता है जिसके द्वारा किसी भी खुली हुई साइट को दुबारा से देखने के लिए उस साइट के लिंक को अपने ब्राउसर में ही कॉपी कर लेना. इससे यह फायदा होता है कि जब भी इस कॉपी किये लिंक पर अपने माउस से क्लिक करते है, वह साइट आटोमैटिक खुल जाती है. इन्टनेट एक्सप्लोरर में इसे फेवरइट के नाम से जानते हैं.

5 . ब्राउसर .. यह एक प्रकार से एक साफटवेयर ही होता है. विना इसकी मदद के किसी भी साइट को एक्सेस करना लगभग असम्भव वाली बात है, कुछ ब्राउसर के नाम इस प्रकार है ..फायर फाक्स, इन्टनेट एक्सप्लोरर, गूगल क्रोम, सफारी, ओपेरा आदि.

6. एंटी वाइरस .. यह एक एसा प्रोग्राम होता है जिसके द्वारा अपने सिस्टम को किसी वायरस आदि से इन्फेक्टिव होने से बचाया जाता है. एक प्रकार से यह आपके सिस्टम का रक्षा कवच होता है.

7. होम-पेज .. वेब ब्राउसर से किसी साइट को ओपन करते ही जो पेज  सामने खुलता है वह उसका होम पेज कहलाता है।*




*नोट:- ये लेख अंतर्जाल से लिया गया है, इस पर मेरा कोई अधिकार नहीं है |*

----------


## RANAJI1982

> *अंतर्जाल पर प्रयोग होने वाले कुछ शब्द जिन्हे जानना बहुत जरूरी है*
> 
> आजकल लगभग हर कोई इन्टरनेट के बारे में जानता है. व लगभग हर कोई किसी न किसी रूप मे इन्टरनेट से जुडा हुआ है, परन्तु इन्टरनेट पर प्रयोग होने वाले बहुत से एसे शब्द है, जिनका प्रयोग तो करते हैं परन्तु उसके बारे में यह नही जानते हैं कि उसका मतलब क्या होता है, मैं यहां पर इन्टरनेट पर प्रयोग होने वाले कुछ शब्दों के बारे में बताने जा रहा हूं, जो नीचे दिए जा रहे हैं.
> 
> *1. अटैचमेन्ट  .. यह एक ऐसा आपसन होता है, जिसके द्वारा किसी भी फाइल को इमेल के द्वारा भेजने के लिए किया जाता है. किसी फाइल को इमेल के द्वारा भेजने के लिए सबसे पहले उस फाइल को अटैचमेन्ट करना होता है, अटैचमेन्ट होने के बाद ही उस फाइल को सेन्ड किया जा सकता है.
> 
> 2. डाउनलोड .. हममे से हर कोई इन्टरनेट से किसी भी फाइल , साफटवेयर आदि को डाउनलोड करता है, परन्तु इसका मतलब नही जानता होगा कि इसका मतलब क्या है. इसका मतलब होता है इन्टरनेट पर अपलोड किसी भी तरह की फाइल को उसके दिए लिंक से अपने लिए एक दूसरी कॉपी तैयार करना.
> 
> 3. बैंडविड्थ .. इसके द्वारा यह मालूम करते है कि इन्टरनेट की स्पीड कितनी है, यहां प्रयोग होने वाली बैंडविड्थ जितनी अधकि होगी , इन्टनेट की स्पीड उतनी ही अधिक होगी.
> ...



भाई जान मित्रो के लिये बहुमूल्य जानकारी.............धन्यव  द

----------


## Pandit G

> *अंतर्जाल पर प्रयोग होने वाले कुछ शब्द जिन्हे जानना बहुत जरूरी है*
> 
> आजकल लगभग हर कोई इन्टरनेट के बारे में जानता है. व लगभग हर कोई किसी न किसी रूप मे इन्टरनेट से जुडा हुआ है, परन्तु इन्टरनेट पर प्रयोग होने वाले बहुत से एसे शब्द है, जिनका प्रयोग तो करते हैं परन्तु उसके बारे में यह नही जानते हैं कि उसका मतलब क्या होता है, मैं यहां पर इन्टरनेट पर प्रयोग होने वाले कुछ शब्दों के बारे में बताने जा रहा हूं, जो नीचे दिए जा रहे हैं.
> 
> *1. अटैचमेन्ट  .. यह एक ऐसा आपसन होता है, जिसके द्वारा किसी भी फाइल को इमेल के द्वारा भेजने के लिए किया जाता है. किसी फाइल को इमेल के द्वारा भेजने के लिए सबसे पहले उस फाइल को अटैचमेन्ट करना होता है, अटैचमेन्ट होने के बाद ही उस फाइल को सेन्ड किया जा सकता है.
> 
> 2. डाउनलोड .. हममे से हर कोई इन्टरनेट से किसी भी फाइल , साफटवेयर आदि को डाउनलोड करता है, परन्तु इसका मतलब नही जानता होगा कि इसका मतलब क्या है. इसका मतलब होता है इन्टरनेट पर अपलोड किसी भी तरह की फाइल को उसके दिए लिंक से अपने लिए एक दूसरी कॉपी तैयार करना.
> 
> 3. बैंडविड्थ .. इसके द्वारा यह मालूम करते है कि इन्टरनेट की स्पीड कितनी है, यहां प्रयोग होने वाली बैंडविड्थ जितनी अधकि होगी , इन्टनेट की स्पीड उतनी ही अधिक होगी.
> ...



*
लेख चाहे कहीं से भी लय हो , जानकारी आखीर जानकारी होती है.........*

----------


## Teach Guru



----------


## Teach Guru

मकर सक्राँति कि हार्दिक बधाईयाँ।

----------


## Teach Guru

क्या आपको पता हैं की गूगल कैसे बना?


दोस्तों क्या आपको पता हैं की गूगल कैसे बना और इसका नाम "google" ही क्यों रखा गया| कुछ दिन पहले मैंने कहीं पढ़ा था इसके बारे में जिसकी जानकारी आप सब तक पहुचाने में मुझे काफी अच्छा लग रहा हैं| उम्मीद हैं आपको भी पढ़ कर काफी मजा आएगा|


 गूगल सर्च इंजन को अंग्रेज़ी में लिखा जाता है google लेकिन असल में यह googol की ग़लत स्पैलिंग है| गूगल एक बहुत बड़ी संख्या है जिसमें 1 के आगे 100 शून्य लगते हैं| सन 1920 में अमरीका के एक गणितज्ञ ऐडवर्ड कैसनर, इस संख्या के लिए नाम तलाश कर रहे थे और जब उनके नौ वर्षीय भांजे मिल्टन ने गूगल नाम सुझाया तो उन्होंने उसे दर्ज करा लिया| कैसनर ने एक अन्य गणितज्ञ के साथ मिलकर एक किताब लिखी 'मैथमैटिक्स ऐंड द इमैजिनेशन' जिसमें पहली बार इस शब्द का ज़िक्र हुआ| लेकिन सर्च इंजन का नाम गूगल कैसे पडा इसकी अलग कहानी है| जनवरी 1996 में अमरीका के स्टैनफ़र्ड विश्वविद्यालय में लैरी पेज ने एक शोध शुरू किया| कुछ समय बाद सर्गी ब्रिन भी उनके साथ हो लिए| लैरी की परिकल्पना यह थी कि अगर एक ऐसा सर्च इंजन बनाया जाए जो विभिन्न वैबसाइटों के आपसी संबंध का विश्लेषण कर सके तो बेहतर परिणाम मिल सकेंगे| उन्होंने पहले इसका नाम रखा था बैकरब| लेकिन क्योंकि लैरी की गणित में बहुत रुचि थी इसलिए उन्होंने इस सर्च इंजन का नाम गूगल रख दिया|

साभार- बीबीसी हिन्*दी

----------


## Teach Guru

*गूगल की कमजोरी*

सर्च इंजन की दुनिया में अगर किसी की हकुमत चलती है, तो वो है गूगल | किसी बात को सर्च करने की बात हुई ,तो यु आर अल (यूनिफार्म रिसोर्स लोकेटर ) पर जो नाम सहज ही टाइप हो जाता है | लेकिन हमारा यह फेवरेट सर्च इंजन भी कुछ मामलों में कमजोर है |

*ज्यादा शब्दों में भटकाव* : गूगल में सर्च करने पर दस से ज्यादा शब्द देने पर गूगल की सर्च कमजोर पड़ जाती है | वहीं मेटा सर्च इंजन में एक पुरा पैराग्राफ दल देने पर भी उनकी सर्च बेहतर रहती है |

*पेज रेंक के अनुसार* : गूगल की सर्च पेज रेंक के अनुसार होती है ,यह इस पर निर्भर करता है कि कितनी साईट विशिष्ठ पेज लिंक से होती है जिससे अकसर उस विषय से सम्बंधित वेबसाइट छुट जाती है |

*स्पेसिफिक* : गूगल चीजों को कैटेगरी के अनुसार सर्च नही करता | उदाहरण के तौर पर यदि आपको ट्री यानि पेड़ के बारे में सर्च करना है , तो गूगल पेड़ के साथ ,कंप्यूटर टेक्नोलोजी में इस्तेमाल होने वाले तकनीक शब्द को  भी  खोज देता है | वहीं गूगल मेटा सर्च इंजन भी नही है |

----------


## ajau4u

इतनी बढिया जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद.......

----------


## AVF000



----------


## Teach Guru

*गूगल सर्च बनाये आपके लिए दिल का चित्र*

जरा गूगल के सर्च बॉक्स में टाइप करें -

sqrt(cos(x))*cos(300x)+sqrt(abs(x))-0.7)*(4-x*x)^0.01, sqrt(6-x^2), -sqrt(6-x^2)

(आप उपरोक्त सूत्र को यहाँ से कॉपी करके गूगल सर्च बॉक्स में पेस्ट भी कर सकते हैं)

देखा आपने परिणाम में क्या आया?



दिल जैसा ही चित्र है ना!

अब उपरोक्त सूत्र में cos(300x) के 300 को दूसरी संख्याओं जैसे कि 500, 600, 700 आदि में बदल कर देखिए चित्र में कैसे कैसे परिवर्तन होते हैं।

अब मुझसे यह मत पूछिएगा कि ऐसा क्यों हुआ, क्योंकि यह तो मैं भी नहीं जानता। इन्टरनेट में सर्फिंग करते हुए इस बात का मुझे पता चला तो मैंने आपकी जानकारी के लिए इसे पोस्ट कर दिया।

----------


## Black Pearl

दोस्तो एक जानकारी आप लोगों से साझा करना चाहता हूँ, उसके लिए इस सूत्र को ढूँढना पड़ा। आशा है सूत्रधार techguru जी को मेरी ओर से छोटा सा सहयोग पसंद आएगा। उम्मीद करता हूँ अन्य मित्रों को भी जानकारी पसंद आएगी।

----------


## Black Pearl

क्या आप जानना चाहते हैं अन्तर्वासना को सबसे ज्यादा कहाँ से सर्च किया जाता है?
क्या आप जानते हैं, अन्तर्वासना को शाहरुख खान से ज्यादा सर्च किया जाता है?
आप जानना चाहते हैं, सबसे ज्यादा क्या सर्च किया गया है गूगल पर?
किसे कितना और किस स्थान से सबसे ज्यादा सर्च किया जाता है?
तो जानिए क्योंकि गूगल आपको सब बताता है।
http://www.google.com/trends/
उपरोक्त लिंक पर जाइए और देखिये किसे कब, कहाँ और सबसे ज्यादा सर्च किया जाता है।

दो या दो से अधिक ऑब्जेक्ट के बीच सर्च ट्रेंड्स की तुलना करने के लिए एक ऑब्जेक्ट डालें, फिर कौमा दें, फिर अगला ऑब्जेक्ट डालें, फिर कौमा दें, इस प्रकार आप विभिन्न सर्च रिज़ल्ट की तुलना भी कर सकते हैं। 
साथ ही यह भी जान सकते हैं की किस वर्ष किस स्थान पर किसे कितना सर्च किया गया, आप जान सकते हैं की लोग किसके बारे में जानना चाहते हैं। 

मैंने तुलना की सलमान खान और अन्तर्वासना की तो पाया की अन्तर्वासना को लगभग सलमान खान के बराबर ही सर्च किया जाता है। 

इसी प्रकार के अनेक रोचक तथ्य आप यहाँ से पा सकते हैं।  

स्क्रीनशॉट

----------


## webshow

भगवान के दर्शन भी गूगल से ही करलेते हैं
मैं तो बोलूं भगवान से पहले गूगल से उत्तर मिलजाए।
वाह क्या बात है
बढिया सुत्र केलिए बधाई

----------


## mamta007

> क्या आप जानना चाहते हैं अन्तर्वासना को सबसे ज्यादा कहाँ से सर्च किया जाता है?
> क्या आप जानते हैं, अन्तर्वासना को शाहरुख खान से ज्यादा सर्च किया जाता है?
> आप जानना चाहते हैं, सबसे ज्यादा क्या सर्च किया गया है गूगल पर?
> किसे कितना और किस स्थान से सबसे ज्यादा सर्च किया जाता है?
> तो जानिए क्योंकि गूगल आपको सब बताता है।
> http://www.google.com/trends/
> उपरोक्त लिंक पर जाइए और देखिये किसे कब, कहाँ और सबसे ज्यादा सर्च किया जाता है।
> 
> दो या दो से अधिक ऑब्जेक्ट के बीच सर्च ट्रेंड्स की तुलना करने के लिए एक ऑब्जेक्ट डालें, फिर कौमा दें, फिर अगला ऑब्जेक्ट डालें, फिर कौमा दें, इस प्रकार आप विभिन्न सर्च रिज़ल्ट की तुलना भी कर सकते हैं। 
> ...


बहुत हि अच्छी जानकारी...

----------


## thenawnitkumar

*काफी लाभप्रद जानकारी दी हैं आपने...
धन्यवाद...*

----------


## Teach Guru

*क्या आप ताजा जानकारी के लिए गूगल सर्च करते हैं।*




नमस्कार मित्रों, जैसा की आप सब जानते हैं कि ज्यादतर सर्च इंजन पर कुछ दिनों या कुछ घंटों पहले तक कि ही जानकारी होती है, पर कुछ वेबसाइटस् हैं, जो रियल टाइम सर्च में मदद करती है, जिनके बारे में मैं बताने जा रहा हूँ।


न.1 topsy.com
अगर आप दुनियाभर की खबरों,वीडियो ओर इमेज को सर्च करना चाहते हैं, तो टॉप्सी आपकी मदद कर सकता है। इसमें सर्च रिजल्ट्स को पिछले एक घंटे या एक दिन जैसी केटेगरी में बांटा गया है। यह 10 भाषाओँ में उपलब्ध है। खास बात ये है कि ये गूगल प्लस के ताजा अपडेट्स को भी शामिल करता है। इसके अलावा ट्विटर पर कि गयी ट्वीट्स को भी आप इस पर आसानी से सर्च कर सकते हैं।


न.2 rediff.com
अगर आप देश दुनिया कि इस वक्त घटित हो रही घटनाओं को सर्च करना चाहते हैं, तो आप रेडिफ रियल टाइम न्यूज सर्च इंजिन का इस्तेमाल कर सकते हैं। यह आपको सर्च के लिए कीवर्ड्स का भी सुझाव देता है। इसके अलावा इसमें जैसे ही आप टाइप करने जाते हैं, वैसे ही न्यूज की खोज शुरू हो जाती है।


न.3 bing.com/social
बिंग ने ट्विटर के साथ समझोता किया है। इसके कर्ण इसकी सोशल सर्च काफी मजबूत है। अगर आप कोई कीवर्ड टाइप करते हैं, तो तुरंत ताजा ट्विटर अपडेट्स नजर आने लगती है। इसमें आप खास मुददों को अलग से हाईलाईट कर सकते हैं। आप चांहे तो सर्च को घंटों के हिसाब से भी बाँट सकते हैं। आप बिंग ट्वीट्स मैप्स कि मदद से दुनियां के अलग-अलग इलाकों से हुए ट्वीट्स के विषय में जान सकते हैं।


न.4 twazzup.com
किसी खबर के घटित होते ही आप तुरंत जानना चाहते हैं, तो आप ट्वाजअप पर जा सकते हैं। यह रियल टाइम न्यूज कि टैगलाइन के साथ सर्च कि सुविधा देता है। अगर आप इसमें कोई शब्द टाइप करते हैं, तो  उससे जुडी ट्वीट्स, न्यूज ओर लिंक आपके सामने कुछ ही पलों में आ जाते हैं।

----------

